# DAE system uses the oldest deposit week



## timesharer (May 4, 2007)

I have 2 exchanges from DAE:

Exchange A used the week that expires on 5/30/07
Exchange B used the week that expires on 8/30/08

I booked week A before week B, but week A check-in date is actually after week B.  The check-in dates for both exchanges are in June.  I bought the insurance. 

Unfortunately, I may need to cancel week A.   I asked DAE if I could switch the deposit weeks for Exchange A and Exchange B, so that I could get the deposit week expiring on 8/30/08 back to my account.  DAE said no.  They said I would get the week expiring on 5/30/07 back to my account.  I am surprised to find out RCI let me switch deposit weeks between exchanges, and DAE doe not, since DAE was more customer-oriented.
I tried to explain to the DAE supervisor that the problem I had was caused by their system not able to let us pick which credit (Deposit week) to use at the time of booking.  The order of the deposit week to use is the order of booking date, and not the check-in date.   But she did not want to help at all, instead of accusing me having too many weeks in my account and not using them,  ….and they are losing money.

I am very frustrated with DAE now.  Does anyone have the same problem before?  After the office is moved to the Arizona office, the service is getting poorer.


----------



## stugy (May 4, 2007)

send an email to Donita at    donita.c@daelive.com.   she is very customer oriented
Pat


----------



## Laurie (May 5, 2007)

timesharer,
Yes, something similar happened to me with DAE: 2 confirmations, older deposit exchanged for week farther in the future, asked to switch, was told no - this was last year, before their move. I'd also bought the DAE insurance.   

My DAE exchange, taken with the later deposit, now is past... but before the fact I'd wanted to switch in case I'd need to cancel either one - I always like my travel dates to use my deposits in order, if possible, so if I do need to cancel, nothing is expired. My confirmation with the earlier deposit is still upcoming, but if I have to cancel, it will already be expired, so I'll be SOL.

I also was surprised because RCI has always been accommodating about that, as long as trade power is adequate, which they always check. (In fact someone here once posted they were able to do that with RCI after one of their vacations had already been taken - all my RCI requests have been in advance of travel though.) Since DAE doesn't use trade power, that shouldn't be an issue.

What I don't know is, and I didn't try this with DAE: ask whether they have any ongoing requests in for either of your exchanges, and if they don't,  cancel both. Then perhaps over the phone, you could rebook one or both, with the deposit(s) of your choice (again, I don't know if they'd allow you to choose.). You'd lose the insurance and have to pay for it again, if you still want it.


----------



## Ask DAE (May 7, 2007)

*Confused....*

This is indeed a specific transaction issue, we would be more than happy to work with you via our customer service. 

For general purposes: 

1. Once a credit is given for a specific deposit, the expiration date cannot be changed - correct this is our policy. It is a three year credit. However, you can book another year out giving you a travel window of four years.

2. If you cancel a specific confirmation while having purchased our Cancellation Protection, you get your credit back, but with the original expiration date. Correct - this is our policy and has been for some time, in San Diego and in Phoenix alike. This has not changed. 

3. We have however, bent the rules on special occasions by extending the expiration date on the original certificate for special cases with no fee... I believe this is what our supervisor has offered you in this particulr case. 

4. Our system does indeed attach the first found request to the oldest credit. This is part of the automated system. We will look at this as feedback for possible changes in systems in the future.... We appreciate the feedback.

I hope that at very least, this has made things clearer. I invite you to give us a call and we can help in any way we can. We are here to help, but do have some baseline policies in place considering our "full suite" of benefits: Like 3 year credits, $20 Cancellation protection, no valuations or upgrade fees, no membership fees, etc. 

Fermin Cruz


----------



## timesharer (May 7, 2007)

Hi Fermin,

I am glad to hear:
1. DAE is willing to work with me about this issue
2. DAE takes members’ feedback seriously.  I know DAE has always strived
    for being the best exchange company.
Whom should I ask for?  You, Donita, or the supervisor  I spoke to last week?

Since RCI could switch credits for 2 confirmed exchanges when the insurance options were not even purchased, would you please also ask the DAE owners to allow this in a baseline policy?  

Thanks!
Timesharer


----------



## Judy (May 8, 2007)

Ask DAE said:


> 1. Once a credit is given for a specific deposit, the expiration date cannot be changed - correct this is our policy. It is a three year credit. However, you can book another year out giving you a travel window of four years.Fermin Cruz


Fermin, Is this three years from date of deposit or three years from check-in date of the unit deposited?


----------



## Ask DAE (May 8, 2007)

*Exchange credit*

The exchange credit is good for three years from the time of the deposit.


----------



## Judy (May 9, 2007)

I think your 3 years to confirm an exchange plus a 4th year to travel is a very generous policy - maybe the best in the industry.
 
Still, I wonder whether the "from the time of deposit" part might encourage late deposits?  Do you have a program to encourage early deposits?


----------



## Ask DAE (May 9, 2007)

Working on it! We are coming out with some interesting early deposit incentives to be announced within the next month. Be on the look out!

Fermin


----------



## jimbiggs (May 10, 2007)

Ask DAE said:


> 1. Once a credit is given for a specific deposit, the expiration date cannot be changed - correct this is our policy. It is a three year credit. However, you can book another year out giving you a travel window of four years.



I just want to make sure that I am understanding this correctly.  After I make a deposit, I get a letter in the mail stating that my deposit has been received and I have until a certain date to use the deposit.  If I understand your post correctly, my travel dates can extend beyond the expiration date by as much as a year as long as I book the exchange before the expiration date.  Is this correct?


----------



## Ask DAE (May 10, 2007)

Correct. The booking date can extend beyond the expiration date of the credit.


----------



## timesharer (May 11, 2007)

Hi Fermin,

After I cancel my exchange that has the CPO option, will DAE refund the exchange fee to my credit card?  Then I pay the exchange fee again when booking the replacement exchange.   If not, will the online system know not to charge the exchange fee again when I book the replacement exchange?  
Or do I always need to call customer service to book the replacement exchange to waive the exchange fee?

Also, what if the exchange fee for the replacement exchange is different from the origianl exchange (International vs Domestic)?

Thanks,
Timesharer


----------



## Ask DAE (May 16, 2007)

Hello, 

When your CPO kicks in because you had to cancel your vacation stay, we reinstate your exchange credit with the same expiration date it had originally. 

If your exchange then changes from domestic to exchange, you simply pay the difference. 

I Hope this answers your question! 

Fermin


----------



## timesharer (May 19, 2007)

*Exchange fee for replacement exchange*



Ask DAE said:


> Hello,
> 
> When your CPO kicks in because you had to cancel your vacation stay, we reinstate your exchange credit with the same expiration date it had originally.
> 
> ...



What if my original exchange was international, and the replacement exchange is domestic, does DAE refund the difference?

Also, will the online system handle the exchange fee correctly when I book the replacement exchange?   Or do I need to call the customer service?  

Thanks!


----------



## stugy (May 23, 2007)

Dear Timesharer,
I've posted and sent you an email regarding this problem.  Please email Donita at      donita.c@daelive.com.  She is in charge of customer service and wants to take care of this for you.  She is awaiting your contact.
Pat


----------



## Laurie (May 25, 2007)

Pat, think she'd like to do this for me retroactively as well?


----------



## stugy (May 25, 2007)

Laurie,
It's sure worth a try.  She is the most customer oriented person I know, so eager to please.  Email her with the specifics and find out what she can do.  And then let us know.  I wish the original poster would contact her.  She wants to help
Pat


----------



## Laurie (May 27, 2007)

Pat, 
Donita did this for me- thanks so much for the idea!

Timesharer,
Please do email Donita asap - she will switch these for you!

Donita and DAE definitely do rock!!!   :whoopie:


----------



## timesharer (Jun 1, 2007)

stugy said:


> Laurie,
> It's sure worth a try.  She is the most customer oriented person I know, so eager to please.  Email her with the specifics and find out what she can do.  And then let us know.  I wish the original poster would contact her.  She wants to help
> Pat



Pat,

Thank you for your help.  I did not see your post until last weekend.  Your email probably was filtered into my junk folder and it got deleted.   

I did send an email to Donita last weekend.  I have not received an email from her yet.  Maybe she is on vacation this week.  I hope she can help.

I hope the programmer can improve the DAE online system soon.

Sue


----------



## Ask DAE (Jun 1, 2007)

I have been following the thread and will make sure Donita gives you a call, but I don't know who to have her call. You can always email me directly at fermin.c@daelive.com. I can follow up for you. 

You can always reach us by phone at 800-468-1799 as well. Any of the counsleors will pick up but Donita does handle our customer service. She's great and will do what she can. 

I do want to reiterate that while I appreciate your input, I do not want to set the expectation that our programmers are going to change the systems away from using oldest deposit first immediately. I think we need to look at this on a case by case basis for now. All member input is always taken under consideration for enhancements to our systems. 

Give us a call, this is a transaction specific request, so the best thing would be to work with us directly to solve and we'll do what we can, while in keeping with our baseline policies.


----------



## claire (Jun 22, 2007)

*Any new incentives in the horizon?*



Ask DAE said:


> Working on it! We are coming out with some interesting early deposit incentives to be announced within the next month. Be on the look out!
> 
> Fermin



Greetings Fermin,

Thank you for your presence here, this is greatly appreciated. I believe this is very important for DAE and its members.

I am following up about the early deposit incentives that were to be announced this month. 

Has there been any updates on this offer?  I may have missed the announcement.

As a DAE member I have banked quite a few weeks in the system for the past 2 years and I am very much looking forward to an incentive of some sort for early deposits. 

Kind regards, Claire ;-)


----------

